# What drives you absolutely insane?



## atltournant

1} Internet-related:I am very particular about spelling and grammar [I should have been a teacher!].On messageboards,I see some really heinous spelling and punctuation errors.Sure,we all make mistakes and misspell things here and there,but there are some posts that blow me away with the spelling.I've seen "culinary" spelled so many different ways,it's scary.If you can't spell it,I'm going to doubt your ability to execute it.I once saw "salad" spelled as "salid". If I recall,they stopped teaching phoenetic spelling quite a long time ago.

And don't get me started on text messages with the idiotic shortening of actual words: R U OK? C U L8R...etc.A whole generation of kids is going to have no clue how to spell simple words...even worse when adults do it! I don't like text messages;just freaking call and don't waste time!

2} Excessive Cell Phone Abuse: Even as early as a decade ago,people got along fine without cell phones.I get so tired of people wandering through the store talking on the phone and giving an inventory of what is on the shelves,seeing people constantly checking messages,people pumping gas while yammering away and still going at it when they pay,answering calls during a meal out [incredibly rude,by the way].Ever overheard a conversation? Yeah,it's usually something that isn't life or death,but "Hey,what's going on?"

And we've all been in traffic behind the twit who keeps tapping the brakes because they are talking on the phone and oblivious to what's going on.

3} Being The Sober Person In The Room:I drink very rarely,if at all.Ever had the pleasure of talking with someone who's had a few too many or just getting in the initial "buzz stage" where they think all that falls out of their mouth is oh-so-clever? I'd rather have a PAP smear than have to be around someone who's definately under the influence.Even my best friend can irk the heck out of me to the point where I just walk out because I don't want to hear slurring and pointless chatter.

Drunks are also an occupational hazard sometimes,so I bite my tongue a lot at events.I've catered so many weddings where people just act like morons and it kind of ruins it for me.I dread weddings,even as a guest.I was raised by a drunk and I can do without flashbacks to my childhood,thank you! My mother would do the crazy "Mommie Dearest" stuff,so you can imagine.

4} Obese Children:Look,in some cases,it is hereditary.I understand that,but when I see my former business partner's 90lb 7 year old son,it makes me cringe.She'd feed that kid all manner of fried s**t,would cater to what he wanted all the time,would reward/placate with food [and he'd throw a tantrum if he didn't get what he wanted] and would allow him to sit on his fat butt all day with his Playstation.Good God,take away the TV,the video games,the computer and give that kid a chance at having a life! Take a walk [she could have afforded to lose a few pounds herself],read a book,motivate the child and lead by example!

A seven year old boy should not have tits and a gut that hangs over his waistband.

I asked her once how proud she'd be of herself when he develops diabetes [at an epidemic rate for kids in this country] before he even graduates high school because she didn't bother to instill healthy eating habits...or the torture of him being made fun of in school because he's the "fat kid".Just pathetic.

5} Excessive Use Of The Word "Amazing": It's a stupid pet peeve,I know...but I hate that word because it seems to be overused as heck.I also dislike the word "genre".

6} Celebrities:Well,the young,slutty,drunken ones who drive the wrong way down a freeway,get involved in homemade porn,breed without thinking of the consequences,and think that they are above the law and "common people".
They also use the word "amazing" entirely too much

7} "Reality" television: I won't even expound on it:crazy:

Okay,I'm done.........


----------



## cheflayne

People who don't understand my plan for their day.


----------



## muskyhopeful

I wouldn't say it drives me insane, but I find self-righteous, holier than thou, judgemental, Internet ranters can sometimes be a bit off putting. Especially those that rant about issues that have essentially become cliche. I feel they're looking for approval by broadcasting a "hey, I'm tough, but somebody has to say these things" Internet persona. Usually, most of the complaints are worn and tired, and are splattered across Internet forums by the less original thinking on a fairly regular basis.

I find it irritating when one of the complaints concerns spelling and grammar, and then said complaint has similar issues of its own. Such posts often contain usage problems, (an "is" instead of an "are"), or a paragraph with no spaces between the sentences making it almost unreadable. Maybe even using "messageboard" in a sentence as one word, when in fact proper usage is as two separate words. 

Okay, I'm done....

Kevin

Packer Season


----------



## shel

Alot - peeps rite alot a lot, but there's no such word. It's 2 wrds, a and lot.

Shel


----------



## atltournant

Ooh,I guess you told me,huh?  A little tense about the game tonight? I apologize for my "self-righteous,holier than thou" post with all of it's "worn and tired" complaints.

That's quite alright;I'm often mistaken for someone who cares.


----------



## foodnfoto

Jeez, this thread is a little bitter, isn't it?

How about a new comedy forum along the lines of Monty Python's "Abuse" and "Argument" storefronts. Let's start a "Let's take it personally" forum.


----------



## shroomgirl

Actually some of us that have been around for an awfully long time remember the days when the creative chefs would rift with horrible spelling errors. And I'm sure drove Suzanne up the wall.....BUT the creative content and ideas were glorious.....absolutely amazingly glorious. I think CC discovered spell check, a few of the others haven't figured out yet how to make that work...yes my hand is in the air.

What really upsets me is technical difficulties I'm unable to work through....computers crashing would be one that sends me around the bend.

Food Writers that aren't foodies......don't care to dig deep enough to get the story right.....are essentially journalists first and just happen to write about food.

Restaurants that don't buy local and yet espouse using local products.....happens alot and really really pisses me off.


----------



## botanique

Golly geez shroomy, I hope you weren't referring to me! I am a foodi, I swear!  Musky, I was rolling on the floor clutching my stomach. High five.

I have not been here as long as many of you, however I recall a few tense words.... To vent is human. To rant is tiresome. And you can quote me on that  Atl -- please re-read what you wrote. I think it is good you got it out, but you may need a little self reflection -- enough said. 

That's what a family is all about, right? Whatever form it may take.

Cheers everyone! Stevie


----------



## shroomgirl

nope Stevie, didn't even realize you write for money....photograph yes, blog sorta aware, but write for publication....nope.....

There are journalist that have a job writing about food, they could and have written about lots of other things.....food is just the current gig. It shows.


----------



## shroomgirl

oh Stevie, to further clarify I did not have you in mind, nor actually anyone posting at Cheftalk.....for it appears the vast majority are foodies vs. another food site I'm active on that attracts the weirdest set of posters, most are not by any stretch of the imagination "foodies".....but it attracts more local input and servers, which are still difficult for me to comprehend and actually makes me more aware of their issues.


----------



## deltadoc

Did you mean "definitely"?

doc


----------



## ninja_59

Just a suggestion here: why dont we talk about the goofs we have made ? 

I'm not a chef, just an at home cook, but I made my share of goofs


----------



## shel

I thought I'd made a mistake once, but upon reflection, I realized I was mistaken.

Shel


----------



## botanique

Shroom -- LOL, I was just pokin' at ya ;-) Trying to make light of conversation that seemed to be getting a bit too heavy....

Good idea, let's talk about our goofs.... Hm.... Thinking.... Good gravy I can't think of a thing! I must be perfect 

Small goofs:

- used double the oil called for in a zucchini bread recipe 
- didn't take the seeds out of the jalapenos when making a spicy portabella side the first night I cooked for my ex's conservative parents (Did you see The Birdcage? It was worse ).
- made tequila chicken for a recovering alcoholic who used to drink only tequila (I didn't know!!!)
- went over the handlebars of my dirtbike sliding around the corner of the property, only having it land on me. Some not so pretty scars, but I'm still gorgeous ;-) Gotta think positive! (and yes, I sold the bike lol)

Big goofs:

Plenty! We all tie our shoe laces like everyone else, as one of my University instructors used to say. But I won't put you to sleep with the gory details 

Enjoy your Sunday!! Cheers! Stevie


----------



## trulys

Now that's funny.

I hate when my husband " organizes me" 
and i really hate that when i go to Montreal for my yearly pilgramage and the place is overflowing with an abundance of fabulous food and everyone is indulging and "living to eat" and it is a very trendy everything place that they only make the cutest clothes for toothpicks ? how do they eat baguettes, butter, pastries, chocolate and the wine! yet still fit into these clothes that wouldn't fit a reg. 12yr old? I'm sure France is no different. 

And i assume when people on line make spelling mistakes it's cause they're typing so fast. There have been times though when you do wonder if the writer actually did any cooking cause just constantly reading recipes should help them in some grossly obvious food
name mistakes.


----------



## foodnfoto

Ok, I'll bite...
Although typos while online don't bother me much, one thing that drives me nuts is mispellings on printed menus!
To site a few:
arugala (think if that! A Gala in your salad!)
shitake (no, I won't go there...)
Maki Maki (what kind of fish is that?)
avacado (mmmmm.....)

My goofs? 
Once a recipe was printed with 1 Tps. worcestershire sauce to go in an artichoke dip. I used 1 tablespoon thinking the capital letter indicated the larger measure. Yucko.

Once I was making caramel sugar domes and blopped caramel all over that back of my left hand. Youch!

I was making a large batch of potato salad and became fed up with the wimpy spoon I was mixing it with and just used the palm of my hand. Off slipped my little gold ring. I went through every bit of 25 pounds of salad and could not find it! The host of the party found it, thankfully without a broken tooth. She was pleased that we gave out gold rings with our picnics and wound up booking another with us. Strange luck, huh?


----------



## dc sunshine

K I gotta vent my spleen a little...here's a couple of pet peeves...

1. Little kids kicking the back of your chair in the cinema/plane - GRRRR!

2. People that carry their dogs - dogs are meant to walk & run

3. Plastic people - give me people warts and all every time

4. Video/electric cables - trying to connect any new electrical device and get it to work is beyond me. I get my son to do it! I'm not stupid (no comments now pls lol) but i look at cabling and see red and go totally brain 
dead!!!

5. Answering machines

6. Trying to get decent service from the phone company after being on hold for an hour and re-directed to 10 different depts and having to explain the problem 10 different times aaarrrgh - blood boiling just thinking of it 

Whew - think I need a Bex and a good lie down after that....


----------



## cape chef

shroomgirl;184174 said:


> Actually some of us that have been around for an awfully long time remember the days when the creative chefs would rift with horrible spelling errors. And I'm sure drove Suzanne up the wall.....BUT the creative content and ideas were glorious.....absolutely amazingly glorious. I think CC discovered spell check, a few of the others haven't figured out yet how to make that work...yes my hand is in the air.
> 
> :chef::chef::chef: Creativity, Content and experience. Your right Shroom.......................I miss those days of community cohesiveness. Were spelling a word wrong was not fodder for others to showcase there inability to understand depth of content.


----------



## dc sunshine

Hehe I couldn't resist - was that intentional? 

Sorry 

But I agree entirely - creativity is much more important than any spelling errors/typos/errors in grammar. If we were to ignore/deride someone on that basis where would we be? In a much less interesting and colourful world.

DC


----------



## cape chef

wear,where, wear,we're.......


----------



## risque cakes

Well, I know that when I'm tired or rushing I "DONT RITE SO GUD" bwaaaaahahah...I blame it on the fact that English is NOT my native language and the smattering knowledge of other 3 get in the way.

But, I know I get my point across, even with my terrible English. Never assume that someone is "IGNORANT" of gramatical rules.

And my mother has a saying:

"You're only as big as the little things that bug you"

and her other favorite:

"Make like a duck and let it roll of your back like water"

Sorry if my "BAD ENGLISH, SPELLING or GRAMATICAL ERRORS" don't get my point across..

heheehee

C'mon, life is too short to take too much of it seriously, Lol...but, Thank you for informing the rest of us about the things that bother you. It's always nice and cleansing to get all that out, isn't it?
************************************************** ******************
Now, I'm very much embarrassed and self aware of my English...so, going to my "happy" place now.....(lol)


----------



## shroomgirl

Creativity, Content and experience. Your right Shroom.......................I miss those days of community cohesiveness. Were spelling a word wrong was not fodder for others to showcase there inability to understand depth of content

yep, think and cook....just not spell and grammer was secondary.....


----------



## free rider

For some people, English is not their native language. I give them points for the effort in trying to communicate in the language I understand best instead of making me try in theirs (although I would give it a bash). 

Some people just haven't had the benefit of much education in the area of grammar and spelling. Even across the USofA, you could call it a differential in public school quality if you'd like.

That said, I really don't like those Google translations. They come out too strange. Yes, Google translations annoy me.


----------



## luc_h

(empty)


----------



## trulys

Luc H, that definatly was a compliment, I'm only begrudging cause I'm on the other side. Believe me if i could stay my once 120lbs and eat everything i wanted like when i was younger I wouldn't get into my Pms- ing rants over that. Then my only pet peeve would be a bad meal. Life is too short for a bad meal. By the way i'm going again this fall, it was suppose to be paris but plans had to change so i'm aiming for paris next year. Any way maybe you could direct me to some of your favorite eating and nightlife spots.


----------



## luc_h

(empty)


----------



## chef ladybug

My pet peeve while driving -- people who signal a turn AFTER they've taken the turn. They'll change lanes and THEN signal that they changed lanes. It's kind of too late, don't ya think?

Even better... when a someone tries to enter the highway and waits and waits and waits until you (driving on the highway) get closer in order to make their move and spring right in front of you as you struggle to brake as fast as you can. They had all that time to enter the highway, and yet waited when you got closer. Talk about a death wish.


----------



## jigz369

Stupidity.
I can't stand stupid people, stupid questions, etc....


----------



## bluezebra

Well what REALLY cheeses me off these days is:

1. When I run out of Miracle Whip for my bologna and WonderBread sandwich.

2. Men putting mascara on in the car's rear view mirror, while the car is in motion, while they're driving.

3. Meen people...


----------



## dc sunshine

And I thought I had heard it all....maybe I live a very sheltered life....
I gotta get out more!


----------



## angrybob

What drives me insane? ...............Pretty much everything, hence the moniker. :look:


----------



## oldschool1982

Society's lack of; attention to detail, ownership of actions, respect for experience, patience, common courtesy and taking time to learn and do the tasks correctly. There's also the argumentative cook at home. Ask questions? I love'em and would probably answer more if some just won't argue with the responses if it's not exactly to their liking. Don't be surprised when you ask for an opinion and you get exactly that.... An opinion.

Then there is the ever popular over-inflated self importance or the culinary snob.:bounce:

Shroom, CC. It wasn't too long ago for that "community cohesiveness". I've only been here a little over a year and I saw it. That is if you're talking about here at CT. Unfortunately this falls under the topic of "growing pains" since there are too many BC types that wanna sound important. I guess I can remember back to a time when I did the same but for me I've learned it's one thing to throw around allot of technical phrases, buzz words and things... just make sure you look in the hand to see what you're throwing.

Personally...I hate looking stoopid. Better to remain silent and thought as than to open my mouth and remove all doubt. (Sometimes that actually works too) .:smiles:


----------



## deltadoc

The whole problem with the world is that the average IQ is only 100. By definition, every other person you meet is below average in intelligence! 

doc


----------



## kyheirloomer

Lately what drives me crazy go nuts are certain TV ads.

Like, f'rinstance, all those from the U.S. Mint.

How many of our tax dollars are being spent on those ads? And to what end. It's not like we have a choice. We can't go to a different store to buy our money. 

Somebody is really out of control. 

Pheh!


----------



## jim berman

Cigarette butts flung wrecklessly from passers-by and cars, alike. Hello!!!! Trash can?!


----------



## deltadoc

Actually, Jim, cigarette butt filters are a leading cause of fish poisoning. They get washed down into the sewers, from there to the rivers, and from there into the sea. The fish swallow them and the concentration of nicotine harms them.

doc


----------



## shroomgirl

it was a different era 6 years ago......there were more games, creative menu planning, taste profiles.....bouncing techniques off others that cook for a living or play in their kitchens a whole lot.

It's nice to know who is responding to a question.....professional who's butt is on the line if they maim or kill a customer or a home cook who doesn't have the same loss of business, reputation, etc.... A commercial kitchen is different than home, an offsite catering business is different from a restaurant/on-site......
I don't mind sharing info or answering some questions....others are just assinine, "I want to start a catering business what do I do?".


----------



## greg

It seems even the trolls were of better quality then. Anybody remember my pal James Bond?

As far as the topic is concerned, what oldschool1982 said in the first sentence of his post. Seems like some people lately think they are entitled to money from work, but it can't be hard work.


----------



## shroomgirl

was that one or two people....seems that James had someone using his name at one time.....
Nick.shu was an awful lot of fun.....he's posted recently, been blue moon since he'd posted prior.....how to cook Noah's ark, now that was a thread.

I can remember the gross thread....and man was it gross.....or the what meal can you make with all this shtuff list that CC must have dragged off his country club inventory list.....or bouncing baking techniques off the pastry guys that weren't really kosher.....the greek island girl, now what was her name?.....isa, oh my isa had such a strong spirit and a foodie soul for one whose body betrayed her, I still think of Montreal and croissants that had people lined up in their robes when I think of isa.......
seems like someone promised me a trip to Chicago for working out a Cajun catering menu for them, didn't see that promise through fruition.......

CC and I joined when Tony Bourdin was active and actually had the on line interview thingy, that was pretty weird....bouncing off line, people chatting all at once, our questions having to go through Nicko....
oh yeah and actually at one time we had post counts erased and had to start off at 0 again....wonder whatever happened to my Cheftalk mug....1000 posts or 1500?


----------

